# Shap



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I found details of this from another site but a search did not bring it up here so here goes!

There is ample room for several motorhomes here, including very large RVs as lorries use it too.

This is just ff the M6 at J 39. Going north leave at J39 and go right over the M6 straight across the cattle grid into the no through road signed road. Opposite way going south on M6. There is a council depot and a parking area opposite. There are a couple of other places you can park along there too. 

Woke up this mrning to really dense fog, but by 7.45 it had cleared to be a sunny day.

It is not a peaceful spot as the council lorries come and go....it was a Saturday night too, but no activity early on a Sunday. 

Fabulous views.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

That is such a beautiful area...


----------

